# bridger



## galyn4 (Dec 21, 2006)

I live in pa and plan on buying some bridger traps # 3's for coyotes,would you recommend regular or offset and 2 or 4 coil.Thanks for any help


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I run all offsets for K9, they are laminated & baseplated as well. Buy the 4-coiled #3, and remove the add-on springs, reinstall them if needed.

Reason I say this, is because it's cheaper to buy the 4-coiled Bridger than to buy the 2-coiled then buy springs seperately. I don't use 4-coiled until the ground starts getting frozen.

Before you buy "factory" modifieds.....send me a PM

Smitty


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

smitty couldnt of said that better about buying the pre modified traps but i keep mine 4 coiled and not offset jaws i also add crunch proof swivels and shock absorbing springs


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Yeah, I agree about the Bridger swivels, I don't like their chain attachment ring either, but I baseplate mine so it doesn't matter. I replace the swivels with CP's as well & use the "take-offs" on smaller traps & drowner locks.

Smitty


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

I use the offset as well


----------

